# Touren um Wittlich ??



## beuze (25. März 2002)

Hallo bin demnächst eine Woche in Wittlich und würde da gerne 
etwas Biken kennt jemand ein paar Touren oder nimmt mich mit?
Beuze


----------



## Jörg (26. März 2002)

Da soll es eine tolle Strecke hoch nach Daun geben. Entlang des Lisa-Pfades. Bin Ihn aber selbst noch nicht gefahren. Besorg Dir am Besten eine Wanderkarte von der Gegend. 

Gruss Jörg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bit-Biker (27. März 2002)

von Wittlich aus gibt es jede Menge Touren.
Entweder Richtung Vulkaneifel (z.b. Maare)
oder Richtung Mosel.
Der Lieser-Pfad ist ein Eifel-Hauptwanderweg
und daher, obwohl landschaftlich top ,
zeitweise mit dem Rad nicht zu empfehlen.


----------



## beuze (28. März 2002)

Danke für die Tips werde mir ne Karte kaufen und mich dann in die Büsche schlagen...


----------



## Sandra (30. März 2002)

für Trailfreunde ein absolutes Muss ! (allerdings habe ich gehört, daß er für MTB`ler mittlerweile verboten ist ?!, da er sehr schmal ist und es seitlich doch recht abschüssig abwärts geht).  Du kannst den Pfad allerdings auch schon ab Daun fahren (dieser Streckenabschnitt ist mir persönlich (noch) nicht bekannt). Vielleicht findest du ja mal unter der Woche Zeit ihn zu fahren, dann werden sicherlich auch wenig Wanderer unterwegs sein. Uns sind damals auf der Strecke kaum Leute begegnet.
Ansonsten kannst du dir auch Infos bei der Verbandsgemeindeverwaltung in Daun besorgen (Steffen Keiner: [email protected]). Er kann dir sicherlich weiterhelfen.
Viel Spaß,
sandra


----------



## beuze (30. März 2002)

Hey Sandra ich seh schon das der Leiserpfad ein heißer Tip ist..
werde in auf jeden Fall unter die Stollen nehmen(an einem Wochentag)...verboten kenn ich nicht...möcht ich schon selber endscheiden!!


----------

